# Profile Pic



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

How do i get my profile pic to show up when i post?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Change your avatar, not your profile pic.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet thank you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure we want to see that though lol.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not sure we want to see that though lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Wish I'd never told him now!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Twisted said:


> Sweet thank you


holy fuk bro...........I normally like to see a pic in an avvy but in your case

*"AAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyyy EEEeyyyeeesss"*


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

welcome to the board mr stringfellow


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Worst avatar ever!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:



> Not sure we want to see that though lol.





Uriel said:


> holy fuk bro...........I normally like to see a pic in an avvy but in your case





Lois_Lane said:


> Worst avatar ever!


x2

I was just about to go to bed but that avi is going to give me nightmares!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> x2
> 
> I was just about to go to bed but that avi is going to give me nightmares!


yeah so true :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

The username suits the avi :laugh:


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Change your avatar, not your profile pic.


WHAT THE FU*K DID WE EVER DO TO YOU !

WHY MAN WHY !!!

KEEP YOUR TRAP FIRMLY SHUT IN FUTURE !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## B.N.M (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, anal floss! :lol:


----------

